# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Novo aquário

## Bruno M P Simões

Meus amigos... O grande dia está para chegar. Vou encomendar o meu novo aquário.
Ao fim de algumas semanas de planeamento... decidi me por um aquário de 150x80x50.
Penso que fiz uma boa escolha... agora só me falta arranjar a SUMP, e a bomba de elevação.
Pensei numa sump com 100x50x50 mais ou menos, com um pequeno refugio, gostava de saber a vossa opinião, pois não sei bem que tipo de bomba terei de comprar... já tive algumas ofertas interessantes aqui no REEFFORUM...
E em termos de SUMP e REFUGIO? Como devo fazer?
A iluminação mais adequada.... também gostava que me dessem algumas ideias... além de já ter algumas formuladas.
Um muito obrigado.
Abraços. 
Bruno Simões.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Bom dia Bruno,

A sump não necessita de ser tão alta, dessa forma o acesso e colocação de equipamento (escumador, reactor de kalk e Ca) é mais difícil. 30/35 cm é suficiente. Refúgio na sump não é recomendável porque é um local de elevada passagem de água e portanto o substrato do refúgio vai actuar como uma esponja de sedimentos e bomba de nitratos, além de que os microrganismos para chegar ao aquário têm de passar pela bomba de retorno.

Em termos de iluminação uma vez que o aquário tem 80cm de largura ficas bem servido com 2 projectores HQI de 250W, atenção ao ângulo de abertura dos reflectores, se forem abertos mais luz chega às extremidades. Colocaria também 1 ou 2 actínicas T5 de 80W de cada lado das HQI.

Boa sorte

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas, Ricardo não te parece que 2 HQI 250W será demais visto só ter 50cm altura? Digo isto por causa do aquecimento, se é que a altura é 50cm.



Cumprimento

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

Bruno, ja sabes que tens a minha calha à disposição.. 3x 150w HQI 10000ºk...

Diz coisas

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Boas, Ricardo não te parece que 2 HQI 250W será demais visto só ter 50cm altura? Digo isto por causa do aquecimento, se é que a altura é 50cm.


Pelo facto de ter 80 cm de largura vai necessitar de focos mais potentes, porque estes terão que ser elevados por forma a poderem apanhar todos os 80 cm no seu leque de acção. Para iluminar 80 cm com uma lâmpada esta terá que estar a uns 35 cm de altura.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Acho que o Ricardo Rodrigues falou nas de 250 W, pois como tens 80 de largura, tens de subir os projectores para poderes abranger toda a largura do aquário, e subindo, com 150 W ficavas com pouca iluminação.

António

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

Eu continuo a achar que com 3 x 150 W fica bem servido... mas quem sou eu, novato ainda...

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas, Diogo percebi perfeitamente o conceito do Ricardo a minha sujestão são  2 HQI 150W + 2 T5 80w brancas + 2 T5 80w actinicas, penso que ficam bem servido de iluminação mesmo com os 80 de largura.




Abraços

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

Eu sei pouco disto, mas julgo que o Bruno com a calha que eu tenho ( e visto que está a um om preço, ele sabe disso porque andamos em conversações) e talvez depois se ele quiser juntar 2 actinicas de 80w, ficava muito bem servido, mas é como eu já disse, posso tar a pensar completamente errado visto que sou um novato nestas andanças...

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Obrigado pessoal....
em relação à sump e ao refugio como devo fazer? Não existe maneira de colocar o refugio na SUMP?
Como devo fazer sem ter que o colocar em cima do aqua?
Em termos de iluminação... só as três HQI do João não chegam, e em relação ao que diz o Isaias? Não existem iluminárias já com toda essa iluminação?
Obrigado.

----------


## Isaias Rola

> Obrigado pessoal....
> em relação à sump e ao refugio como devo fazer? Não existe maneira de colocar o refugio na SUMP?
> Como devo fazer sem ter que o colocar em cima do aqua?
> Em termos de iluminação... só as três HQI do João não chegam, e em relação ao que diz o Isaias? Não existem iluminárias já com toda essa iluminação?
> Obrigado.



Boas, se complementares essas 3 HQI 150w com 2 T5 80w Actinicas, penso que ficas bem servido.




Cumprimentos

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

E com a iluminação que tens para vender? achas que ficava bem?
e em relação à SUMP?
Como achas que devo fazer?
Obrigado.
Abraço. :Palmas:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Ola...
A melhor maneira de aproveitares ao maxino as HQI de 150W na minha opinião era colocares as HQI prependiculares ao comprimento do aquario. Dessa maneira garantias que as HQIs cobrissem os 80 de largura. Se nao é possivel colocares na perpendicular (moda americana) coloca as T5 para cobrir eventuais zonas de sombra. Digo eventuais, porque nao sei se com 50 de altura se as HQI a uns 17 /20cm de altura terás sombras... mas na eventualidade de o conseguires ou mesmo tendo algumas (muito poucas) zonas de sombra decidiria na mesma pelas HQIs de 150W porque vais ter menos gastos com a Sra. EDP e com excesso de calor no Verao. Neste caso acho que deves mesmo ponderar a relacao ganho vs perda no uso de 250W. Acho que as perdas sao maiores, mas é só a minha opinião.

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Obrigado amigo.
E em relação à SUMP? 
O que achas?
Abraço. :SbOk2:

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Marco...já agora o que achas de 3 HQI + 2 T5 8W actinicas? (como disse o Isaias)?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

A diferença de 2 x 250W para 3 x 150W são apenas 50W. Ao acrescentar as duas T5 de 80W brancas (que concordo ser uma boa opção) e somando ainda as actinicas (que seriam colocadas também com as HQI) fica com muito mais potência do que apenas com as 2 de 250W e duas actinicas.

Não tenho dúvidas que com 150W fica com sombras porque estas terão que ser colocadas mais para baixo. Agora aproveitar a calha do Ricardo e depois comprar as T5 parece-me uma boa opção.

Uma sump com as medidas que apresentas não fará muito sentido. Penso que poderás ir para 100x40x40 ou mesmo 100x40x35 cm - chega perfeitamente!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Obrigado Diogo.
E em relação ao refugio? Alguem me poderá dar uma «dica»?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Pelo que percebi, o teu refúgio só pode ser na sump. Há quem diga que isso não funciona e que se perde quase toda a microvida que produz ao passar pela bomba de retorno. Eu não concordo. Acho que funciona na mesma e é melhor tê-lo junto à sump que não ter (ah.. e se a bomba de retorno tiver pás largas, até aos ocellaris pequenos passam por elas. Conheço casos).

Se fizeres o refúgio junto da sump, o que aconselho é que o faças com possibilidade de ser independente.

Por outro lado, ao contrário do que já li neste tópico, acho que a sump, quanto maior, melhor. Aumenta-te a litragem, promove estabilidade, dá-te mais segurança para eventuais overflows, etc, etc, etc. 

O meu esquema inicial previa um refúgio inferior, junto à sump. Depois mudei-o de sítio e fiz um refúgio superior, aproveitando mais espaço para a sump.
De qualquer forma, deixo-te aqui o meu esquema inicial e, já agora, o final





Quanto à iluminação, o meu aqua tem 73cms de prof. e optei por HQI 150 (no meu caso 4, por causa das travas do aquário) e 3 T5 de 80w. Penso que tenho boa iluminação. Também te deixo aqui o esquema para veres

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Agradeço-te imenso!!
Aproveito para te dar os parabens pelo teu aqua.
Já o visitei aqui no forum... está mesmo muito bom!
Abraço.

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas Bruno, acho que ficas bem servido, não é a iluminação de sonho que todos gostariamos de ter mas se quisermos ter tudo de topo no nossos aquas tenhos que dispor muitos  :SbRiche:   :SbRiche: , aguardo o teu contacto.



Um Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> E em relação ao refugio? Alguem me poderá dar uma «dica»?


E que tal esquecer a ideia do refúgio, dessa forma poupas uns trocos e a manutenção fica mais fácil! Se o teu objectivo com o refúgio é ter bicharada pequena para alimentar peixes e corais então trata mas é de alimentar bem o aquário, sim alimentar O Aquário tal como o Marco Madeira faz e acredita que não tem falta de bicharada... uma das espécies mais interessantes que o Marco possui é a poliqueta himalaya...

Boa sorte

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Pois... obrigado amigo... mas como é que o Marco alimenta o aquário?
Abraço.

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Como alimentas o teu aquário Marco?
Abraços.

----------


## João M Monteiro

O Marco dá bastante comida. Muita mesmo.
Mas tem peixes a comem a maior parte e uma DSB muito rica que funciona e elimina os restos.

Quem tentar fazer o mesmo, mas não tiver condições para o efeito - leia-se, um bom conjunto de detritivoros - arrisca-se apenas a alimentar as algas.

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Talvez o refugio seja melhor... digo eu.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Muito bem visto João, comida em excesso num aquário com reduzida capacidade para processar nutrientes vai dar bronca e as algas vão começar a crescer. A alimentação do aquário deve ser progressiva e acompanhar a lenta introdução de peixes e corais. A maior parte do pessoal dá uma certa quantidade de comida principalmente para alimentar os peixes, eu próprio tenho sido apologista de não alimentar em excesso porque toda a comida que sobra vai servir de alimento para as algas que se vão espalhar pelo aquário. Até aqui as coisas parecem simples mas e se essa comida gradualmente oferecida em excesso servir para alimentar uma população crescente de bactérias com elevada capacidade de processamento de nutrientes?! Talvez dessa forma as algas tenham poucas hipóteses para crescer, claro que se o fizerem além de competirem pelo mesmo alimento vão asfixiar as bactérias cobrindo a rocha e as superfícies onde estas estão. Para além das algas esses nutrientes podem ser directamente utilizados pelos corais e directa ou indirectamente por todos os restantes organismos do aquário. Talvez a nossa preocupação deva ser potenciar aquários com elevado fluxo de nutrientes em vez de nos limitarmos a dar pouca comida. Os recifes naturais são normalmente apelidados de desertos de nutrientes e esquecemo-nos da sua elevada capacidade de processamento dos mesmos.

----------


## Ricardo Carpinteiro

Bruno, td bem?

Aguardo resposta tua acerca da MP que te enviei.
Porta-te bem.  :SbOk:

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Talvez a nossa preocupação deva ser potenciar aquários com elevado fluxo de nutrientes em vez de nos limitarmos a dar pouca comida. Os recifes naturais são normalmente apelidados de desertos de nutrientes e esquecemo-nos da sua elevada capacidade de processamento dos mesmos.


Plenamente de acordo. Mas é um caminho longo que deve ser feito com calma e atenção à capacidade de processamento de cada sistema, ou seja, de cada aquário. Não me parece que haja uma receita universal.

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Ainda não percebi bem como fazer o refugio na SUMP, em que compartimento... etc...
Já agora... de início vou por 3 x HQI de 150w e depois logo se vê... A bomba de reposição não deve ficar situada junto do refugio? Devo colocar as entradas de agua da SUMP para o aquário em várias zonas divididas com PVC ao longo do aquario ou só com 2 entradas e uma saída?

----------


## Pedro Costa

Penso que não deves fazer refúgio na sump porque só te vai dificultar a manutenção e vai ser uma zona de acumulação de sedimentos provenientes do aquário principal dificultando a remoção dos mesmos.
O numero de saídas da bomba de retorno da sump para o aquário dependem da capacidade da bomba e do que pretendes fazer em termos de circulação.

um abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Então como devo fazer em relação aos compartimentos da SUMP?
O que lá devo pôr? Alguma rocha viva?

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Segue o conselho do Pedro e coloca, alem do material, Rocha viva ou rocha morta que com o tempo acabará por ficar colonizada.Assim até podes ter um aquario menos "pesado".

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

OK. Além da rocha viva gostava de umas dicas para os outros compartimentos da SUMP que são no meu caso 5.
A SUMP tem 100x50x40.

----------


## João M Monteiro

5 ????

Se usares resina anti-fosfatos, podes colocar num deles: Carvão activado tb é boa possibilidade. 
De resto, deixa a água circular.

----------


## Pedro Costa

Na minha sump tenho três compartimentos, o primeiro onde caí a água que vem da coluna seca e também dos escumadores, compartimento esse que está cheio de rocha viva, o segundo ainda tem alguma rocha que não coube no primeiro, mas muito pouca,  e é neste que se depositam a grande parte dos sedimentos, e um terceiro, que é o maior, que alimenta a bomba de retorno. Este último tem o nível da água bastante abaixo dos que o precedem, mas tem a ver com a potência da bomba.
Se tens compartimentos a mais tens uma boa solução, tiras as divisórias e ficas logo apenas com as necessárias  :SbSourire2: , não vale a pena matares a cabeça a inventar coisas para lá meter.

um abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Bruno M P Simões

Então é assim:
1 compartimento poderia receber a água que vem do aquário, e o que colocaria nesse que recebe a água?
Nos seguintes poderia por resinas, ou colocaria a rocha viva?
Se alguém tiver ideia do melhor esquema... agradecia :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :SbSourire:

----------

